# Deutsche Gewässer !



## Aalbrötchen (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,
Ich habe eine Frage: Da ich ständig meinen (anglerischen) Horizont erweitern möchte in Form von neuen Gewässern, habe ich eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Art Verband o.ä. in die ich als Einzelperson eintreten kann, die es mir als Mitglied ermöglicht deutschlandweit mehrere Gewässer zu befischen?
Eine Art "Überverein" in dem die Gewässer mehrerer Vereine oder Verbände inkludiert sind?
Wenn es soetwas gibt, bitte nennt mir die Namen oder dementsprechende Anprechpartner/Internetseiten. Wäre für mich sehr lohnneswert!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

MfG und Petri Heil
Aalbrötchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutsche Gewässer !*

In diversen Bundesländern (Sachsen, Brandenburg, Sachsen Anhalt, Thüringen, MeckPomm etc.) haben manche Landesverbände sogenannte Gewässerpools - in wie weit da Einzelmitgliedschaft in den einzelnen LV möglich ist, kann ich Dir nicht grundsätzlich sagen, musste für das jeweilige Bundesland/Verband dann gucken..


----------



## Aalbrötchen (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Deutsche Gewässer !*

Okay. Danke Thomas.
Werde mich da mal sofort informieren.
Über mehr Antworten würde ich mich natürlich trotzdem freuen.
MfG
Aalbrötchen


----------

